# 2011 Haunted Hills Progress - Dead Links, no images



## Epicenter Jon

As mainly a lurker around these parts, I thought I would throw up some pics of what we have gotten done so far. Teaser pics as to not give away too much.
We should have the haunt finished in 2 weeks since we only work on it on the weekends.

It is a home haunt. We build a temporary structure on the side of _Palehorse's _house. Hovering around 1700sqft.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

I have it described as 4 sections when I explain it to people.
Pictured, you can see sections 1, some of 2, all of 4 and none of 3.
3 hasn't been put up yet. And the roof is now on it.

Some pics of some of the inside...


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Zombie Hunters cabin. Furniture is outta place, but you can see some of what will go on here. Some.


----------



## goneferal

Wow, that is impressive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, you've got sooooo much space for that haunt!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:That is INCREDIBLE!!! I can't believe you do all that for a home haunt...it looks better than some of the 'pay to go in' local haunts around here. I am sure the neighborhood loves you! What a great Halloween Spirit you are!!!

P.S. Love your skull wall!


----------



## Eeeekim

Ya! You are going to have to start charging or the people who go to see pay-haunts after seeing yours are going to be pissed.


----------



## Dixie

HOLY CRAP! I pea green with envy!!!


----------



## Dreadnight

Please tell me you've got some kind of swamp/lagoon creature thing going on with the pool sitting right there by the haunt. That's just too good to pass up!


----------



## jdubbya

When I see stuff like this I wish I was 20 years younger and had a much bigger yard! what a great treat for the TOT's! Please be sure to post more pics as it nears completion. That is just awesome!


----------



## DreadKnight

I am going to forget creating my own haunt and come to yours. It looks great.


----------



## Dreadnight

Hey, who's this DreadKnight person on here??....... Sounds a h*** of a lot like somebody else who lurks around on these pages!!! :jol:


----------



## Epicenter Jon

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap, you've got sooooo much space for that haunt!


No way. Need more. More More More.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is INCREDIBLE!!! I can't believe you do all that for a home haunt...it looks better than some of the 'pay to go in' local haunts around here. I am sure the neighborhood loves you! What a great Halloween Spirit you are!!!
> 
> P.S. Love your skull wall!


We have had people over the last couple years say the same thing. About 40 miles to the east we have Halloween Horror Nights. 40 miles to the west HallowScream at Busch Gardens. They liked ours better.



Eeeekim said:


> Ya! You are going to have to start charging or the people who go to see pay-haunts after seeing yours are going to be pissed.


The last couple years have been free. This year we are charging. Small compared to some other places. And giving away most of it anyways to charity.
I'll post the pic of the posters.



Dreadnight said:


> Please tell me you've got some kind of swamp/lagoon creature thing going on with the pool sitting right there by the haunt. That's just too good to pass up!


No pool creatures, sorry. But inside there is a swamp like section with a creature there.
I had to build a wall to make sure people stay outta the pool incase they run out the exit and aren't paying attention.



jdubbya said:


> what a great treat for the TOT's! Please be sure to post more pics as it nears completion. That is just awesome!


Well thanks. But we don't recommend kids under 10. If they do go, they are free.
I will have more pics for sure.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Here is the poster that can be seen hanging in some windows at local establishments....


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Killer haunt! I love your flyer too! Very professional!


----------



## Lunatic

Bravo for the effort, layout and craftsmanship. Really nice work. Nice stadium sized yard there!


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow! Just Wow! I love the detailed texturing of the various walls!

And you got a beautiful yard too. A haunter's dream!

Can't wait to see more. Amazing!


----------



## Spartan005

This is really impressive! Think you could post a tutorial at some point on how to do those walls?


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, very impressive! Can't wait to see more!!!


----------



## nixie

Good heavens, that's ambitious!! It's looking great, I'm super impressed and jealous!


----------



## EerieEstate

That's an awesome setup! Great to see others that go over the top for a home haunt!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Dude please share with us how you finance such a rockin haunted house! That makes my haunt look WEAK! haha. This is my first year making a "garage haunt". I'm already stoked & planning stuff for the NEXT Halloween. I'm wierd like that. Without being rude, if you don't mind, how much did all that wood cost? I would love to go into that type of thing and get rid of limiting myself just to a garage maze/walkthrough


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Sorry for the absence. Been really busy getting this thing done. But, I can say it is done. And operational.
We did a small test night for about 2 hours last Saturday night for a halloween party some friends have every year. They have a hayride and their last stop was the haunt.
We only had % out of 11 actors available, but we still worked it pretty good.

As for the write up on doing the walls, that would be for Joe, aka PaleHorse, to do.

I am not sure how much is tied up in wood. Pretty sure we don't really want to know.

I have alot of pics of the finished haunt I will put up and do a virtual walk-thru for you guys. But I have some catching up around here(home) to do first.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Scarylea

WOW you obviously enjoy what you do. It looks fantastic.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Wow! Great haunt. The detail from the pics you posted is very professional. Best of luck guys and looking forward to seeing more pictures soon!


----------



## DreadKnight

Dreadnight said:


> Hey, who's this DreadKnight person on here??....... Sounds a h*** of a lot like somebody else who lurks around on these pages!!! :jol:


That Dreadnight person sound dark yet like a cool night


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Back with a vengence.

Ok, just back with alot of pics and a walk thru for you guys and girls.

Enjoy.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

The graveyard you looked at while standing in line.
Had a soundtrack playing and fog and lit up alittle with LEDs.


















This year the graveyard was minimal as we expanded the haunt and had to get more work done.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

The front.
Also the entrance into the mausoleum.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

As you walk in there is a casket and a shrine set-up to The Baron


----------



## Epicenter Jon

A rotting corpse inside an opened plundered casket.
We had a decaying body scent in the casket. It did not smell pretty.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Also had an air blaster under the casket that got you as you exited the room.

Exiting the back of the mausoleum to caverns


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Caskets sticking out of the cavern walls.
Also has a sound track of cave bugs playing through this area.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

These walls played tricks on your eyes. Looked as if they never ended when we had them lit up at night


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Last of the cavern walls that lead you into the swamps


----------



## Epicenter Jon

We had a swamp soundtrack playing through this area.
The fog also had a swamp scent in it to make you feel like your in a swamp.
Also had the floors lined with mulch. LOTS of mulch.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Animatronic snake. Right behind the snake was an actor in a ghillie suit that matched the walls perfectly. NOONE knew he was there till it was too late. Thats when you already cursed.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

The skull walls protruding in taking up your space and vines hitting you in the face


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Vines on the walls (set lighting was different so they looked better), and brush camoflaged the drop panel


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Round the corner and your greeted by the drop down vine creature and his habitat


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Another snake that swings around the corner


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Leaving that area you find an overgrown cave entrance










With a spider that jumps out and at you. 
Shot from the side just past him


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Fear Flap that lead into the dark hallways.
Only light in here were the shocks you got from the 4 shock mats that lined the walls.
Then at the end we had cracklers over head


















Even though I put EXIT on the door, people still tried to walk straight. Never failed.
But that wasn't actually the EXIT


----------



## Epicenter Jon

It led into the Baked Potato Room.
It was lined on all 4 walls, ceiling and the floors with reflective insulation sheeting and triggered two 800w strobe lights.
People actually got lost in an 8x8 room on several occasions.










Here is the door. You have to push it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

WOW!!! Seriously cool! Like others have said it's better than many a "pro" haunt. Great job!


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Once out, and blinded I might add, your dropped into a cornfield.

Before the corn.....










After the corn.....


----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon

Then I built a cabins front porch that many Polk County folk would have been envy of.
Joe aged it.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

The pooch


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Inside the zombie hunters cabin


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Exit the cabin into a clausterphobia tunnel.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

As you stepped out of clausterphobia, your hit with a strong popcorn scent, black lights, bright florescent paints and glowing bubbles. Your in the clown room. Loud eerie big top music playing also. (it was a stretch to have clowns, but people never asked).









































The "J" panel was a drop panel and the actor inside hovered above you and had a loud 12v horn. Many a person fell down here.
And this was the EXIT.

Or was it?


----------



## Epicenter Jon

As you came out, a worker instructed you to follow the path and exit out the gate.
Many people let their guard down and laughed about what had just happen to them.
Thats when another actor dressed in all black ran on his hands and feet outta the bushes at you. As you screamed and ran, another actor was already running up behind you cutting off your escape.
Once past them your at the gate and then the last guy pops from around the fence setting up the last scare.


----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon

We had 4 admitted pee-ers. I just happen to have caught that one on video.


----------



## Epicenter Jon

I still need to go thru my other video camera.

Till then, enjoy some profesional shot taken by our friend Denise from Knox Studios


----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon




----------



## Epicenter Jon

Thats all for now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That zombie dog is wonderfully detailed and icky


----------



## CoolDJTV

Wonderful!
Great Job!
This is amazing
better than any pro haunt I've been in!


----------



## BadMonkey

...speechless...


----------



## Abby Normal

AWESOME! 
I know the word is overused but I am just in awe so ya,...awesome


----------



## Epicenter Jon

Well thanks guys and girls.

We are taking it to the next level now. Partly because we want to and partly because the Home Owners Ass. is not wanting to coroperate any longer. 

So hopefully we can do some good stuff and keep people coming back.


----------



## niblique71

Ahh the dreaded Homowners Ass...... Hmmmmm

Anyway, Your haunt is unbelievable. To echo other comments, it's better than many so called "Pro Haunts". Keep us posted as to your progress for next year both with the haunt and the homowners Ass.


----------



## Mortissanguine

That is an amazing home haunt. Kudos. I bet those Dark Raven animatronics get some great reactions.

Thanks so much for sharing.

How do you deal with rain?


----------



## hauntgreenacres

Great work guys! Looks like ya spent a shiny penny getting this project done, but it certainly shows! Looks great, love the detail and hard work you out into it. Love seeing other home haunts on the pro level!


----------



## Eric Striffler

Everything looks fantastic! Great job!


----------



## cerinad

That is a pretty darn amazing setup


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Did those wall panels have stakes on them to go into the ground? And ya that haunt looks amazingly pro. But what's home owners ass mean? lol


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

Absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Cat_Bones

WOW doesn't even begin to describe it! I am so jealous you have such a phenomenal haunt in your backyard!!! I love the coffins coming out of the walls and the dog at the front of the cabin wow! where did you ever get him he's fantastic!!


----------



## Cat_Bones

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Did those wall panels have stakes on them to go into the ground? And ya that haunt looks amazingly pro. But what's home owners ass mean? lol


I'm sure he means the home owners association


----------



## Spooky1

That's a beautiful job you've done on the walls.


----------



## creeperguardian

I just stumbled upon your thread. Would love to see the pics as they dont show here.


----------

